# Corsair iCUE Lighting Software Crashed My System.



## Tommygunn (Jan 25, 2019)

I downloaded and ran the Corsair iCUE software some days ago in preparation for the delivery of my Corsair K70 RGB keyboard.
Everything was going well and I completed the few basic intro options, e.g. language, left it at that and went back to what I was doing without venturing further.

Some minutes later, bam, monitor gives me a black screen and the 'no signal' box pops up and the keyboard and mouse are non responsive. 
From looking at the computer, you'd think it was fine, LED's on, fans spinning, the same as a few minutes ago before the 'no signal'. 

So, to rectify the issue I attempt to use the Reset button - it is non responsive!
I then try the power button, holding it down and, it too, is non responsive.

I have to physically cut the power at the PSU, switch back on and reboot.

Does anyone have any idea what is going on?

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 25, 2019)

How do you know it's iCUE? Is the problem reproducible? Does it occur if you uninstall iCUE? Have you contacted Corsair support?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 25, 2019)

event log! check the error... post back


----------



## Tommygunn (Jan 25, 2019)

I have now received the keyboard and thought I'd give ICue another go. Unfortunately, the problem resurfaced again, twice, even though I had not purposely gone into it but it was running in the background from boot up.

In addition I received this responce from Corsair customer service, thoughts:
'_Based on what you are describing and the system specs you have provided you encountered the Ryzen version of a BSOD. Unfortunately I cannot offer support for this as this is not a Corsair product issue._'

Tom.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2019)

I use iCue on all my various systems and dont have these issues

Some Asus boards are having problems detecting corsair RAM on the latest version, but nothing like what you're describing.

Update your BIOS and see how it goes, you likely have some other RGB software conflicting (asus aura? or wahtever they call it)


----------



## Tommygunn (Jan 25, 2019)

The problem only occurs with Icue. Four times now I have loaded it on and it shut the computer down, never had this happen before with my build, not even a blue screen or anything.

I do have Asus Aura running.

I've never used the Event Log before. Should I screen shot the Admin events, Summary Page Events or something else for interpretation.

Tom.


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 25, 2019)

Tommygunn said:


> The problem only occurs with Icue. Four times now I have loaded it on and it shut the computer down, never had this happen before with my build, not even a blue screen or anything.
> 
> I do have Asus Aura running.
> 
> ...



You probably want to check Windows Logs > System and Windows Logs > Application. I doubt you'll find anything though, since it seems this issue triggers an immediate power-off without any time for windows to prevent it.

Have you checked this thread: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=180890 ? Seems to indicate that there is an incompatibility of sorts between Aura and iCUE, so maybe rolling back Aura to the specific 1.06.17 version they mentioned will give you some joy.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jan 25, 2019)

Just a minute ago I reloaded iCUE onto my comp. If it goes tits up I'll uninstall both Aura and iCUE and then reinstall only iCUE and see how things behave.

I will have a look at the link.

Tom.


Edit: Aura and iCUE removed, iCUE reinstalled, Comp just crashed!

Here are a couple of screen grabs. The latest shutdown happened at 13:19. I presume I need to go into the detail of one of those 13:19 events, could someone provide more detail as to what to look for/screen grab?


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 25, 2019)

Tommygunn said:


> Just a minute ago I reloaded iCUE onto my comp. If it goes tits up I'll uninstall both Aura and iCUE and then reinstall only iCUE and see how things behave.
> 
> I will have a look at the link.
> 
> ...



Those Critical "Kernel-Power" and Error "EventLog" events are probably of most interest. Both the "General" and "Details" tabs.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jan 25, 2019)

Ok, from top to bottom, General to Details:


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah, that's what I feared... nothing useful in those logs because the system died so quickly.

Aura has a bad reputation for not uninstalling itself properly, maybe try using Revo Uninstaller or the tool "Aura Cleaner" from Asus here: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...rt-all-isues-in-this-thread/page11#post671184 to make sure Aura is completely gone.

Apart from that, all I can suggest is to make sure your drivers are up to date, and consider updating your BIOS. If that does not work then I would get back to Corsair's "support", point them at this thread, and tell them to stop being useless sods. Maybe consider posting in their forum, you'll get a lot more visibility there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Any way of getting an older version, by the way do you have any other corsair software installed?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 26, 2019)

Tommygunn said:


> I downloaded and ran the Corsair iCUE software some days ago in preparation for the delivery of my Corsair K70 RGB keyboard.
> Everything was going well and I completed the few basic intro options, e.g. language, left it at that and went back to what I was doing without venturing further.
> 
> Some minutes later, bam, monitor gives me a black screen and the 'no signal' box pops up and the keyboard and mouse are non responsive.
> ...


Once you install the iCue software, please be sure to update the software immediately after. I ran into a similar issue with iCue on my AMD 1950X-based system, but updating the software fixed the problem with my ASRock X399M Taichi. The version that Corsair offers for download is quite outdated and I have no reason why they don't offer the latest for easy download from their site.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jan 26, 2019)

Assimilator,
Yes, I always use Revo and did so to remove Aura. As you suggested I updated my MB to the latest BIOS, it was only one interation out, however, that might have made a difference.

Eidairaman1,
I've not looked for an older version(see below) and, no, I do not have any other corsair software installed.

Cadaveca,
Yes, I'm up to date.

Ok, so I removed everything using Revo, updated my BIOS to the latest and reloaded iCUE. That was yesterday and so far I have not had any problems. I'll leave it as is for a day or two more and if it holds I'll trying adding Aura back on.

Thanks for the help.
Tom.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Tommygunn said:


> Assimilator,
> Yes, I always use Revo and did so to remove Aura. As you suggested I updated my MB to the latest BIOS, it was only one interation out, however, that might have made a difference.
> 
> Eidairaman1,
> ...



Glad it's fixed.


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 26, 2019)

Tommygunn said:


> Assimilator,
> Yes, I always use Revo and did so to remove Aura. As you suggested I updated my MB to the latest BIOS, it was only one interation out, however, that might have made a difference.
> 
> Eidairaman1,
> ...



That's good news! Please do let us know if it remains stable after adding Aura back into the mix.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jan 29, 2019)

Well, with only iCUE installed I was not having an issue. However, yesterday evening I installed Aura, put the computer to sleep, came back to it in the early hours and it shut down on me about 5 or 10 minutes in. Switched off, went to bed.

Just removed Aura five minutes ago this morning. 

So, who do I blame Aura or iCUE?

Tom.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jan 31, 2019)

Yesterday evening my comp shut down again. I thought I'd done everything to remove Aura with Revo and I'd rather have iCUE instead of Aura. Anyway, I did a search of my C drive and found a few Aura related odds and sods in the Temp folder, and elsewhere, so I manually deleted those. 
Once again, I'll give it another go with iCUE and see if it holds out.

Tom.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 31, 2019)

Tommygunn said:


> Yesterday evening my comp shut down again. I thought I'd done everything to remove Aura with Revo and I'd rather have iCUE instead of Aura. Anyway, I did a search of my C drive and found a few Aura related odds and sods in the Temp folder, and elsewhere, so I manually deleted those.
> Once again, I'll give it another go with iCUE and see if it holds out.
> 
> Tom.


iCue has been updated as well. I'm not surprised you have these issues with ASUS software also present; those little bits that are not removed kind of hints at perhaps how poor that software is, since it can't even uninstall itself properly, but then, ASUS software is kind of known for that uninstall leftovers. Either way, I surmise some sort of conflict between the two is what's causing your grief, or in a weird way, it is still possible your PSU is the culprit, given your crash indicators. I'd really like to have the time to play with your system in person to investigate but alas...


----------



## Gasaraki (Jan 31, 2019)

Tommygunn said:


> So, to rectify the issue I attempt to use the Reset button - it is non responsive!
> I then try the power button, holding it down and, it too, is non responsive.



That is physically not possible. The power button and reset button are tied in to the motherboard and the ATX spec. There is no software controlling that.



Tommygunn said:


> I have now received the keyboard and thought I'd give ICue another go. Unfortunately, the problem resurfaced again, twice, even though I had not purposely gone into it but it was running in the background from boot up.
> 
> In addition I received this responce from Corsair customer service, thoughts:
> '_Based on what you are describing and the system specs you have provided you encountered the Ryzen version of a BSOD. Unfortunately I cannot offer support for this as this is not a Corsair product issue._'
> ...



I agree with Corsair support. The symptoms don't look software related. However the software might have brought it out. I've built a few Ryzen systems now. Ryzen is a real bitch sometimes.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Tommygunn said:


> Yesterday evening my comp shut down again. I thought I'd done everything to remove Aura with Revo and I'd rather have iCUE instead of Aura. Anyway, I did a search of my C drive and found a few Aura related odds and sods in the Temp folder, and elsewhere, so I manually deleted those.
> Once again, I'll give it another go with iCUE and see if it holds out.
> 
> Tom.



Report problems to both, they are in a conflict.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 31, 2019)

Gasaraki said:


> I agree with Corsair support. The symptoms don't look software related. However the software might have brought it out. I've built a few Ryzen systems now. Ryzen is a real bitch sometimes.



Memory RGB software can corrupt systems. GSkill had an issue with it way back last year. I didn't install the software. Happy I didn't.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Gasaraki said:


> That is physically not possible. The power button and reset button are tied in to the motherboard and the ATX spec. There is no software controlling that.



That isn't true at all. The power supply is software controlled. The software just resides on the motherboard. And it is possible to crash the computer so hard that even holding the power button will not shut it down.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> That isn't true at all. The power supply is software controlled. The software just resides on the motherboard. And it is possible to crash the computer so hard that even holding the power button will not shut it down.



Hence why soft off function lol


----------



## Hockster (Jan 31, 2019)

Aura and iCue have historically not played well together. Corsair recommends not having any other monitoring/control software installed because of potential conflicts. And the best place for iCue support is Corsairs forums.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=280


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hockster said:


> Aura and iCue have historically not played well together. Corsair recommends not having any other monitoring/control software installed because of potential conflicts. And the best place for iCue support is Corsairs forums.
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=280



Well they are in it to blame each other, I'd report both software.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 1, 2019)

Not sure if this is of any help but when i install iCUE software. I go into the install folder and rename (Corsair.service.displayadapter.exe) add (B_) so i don't get that monitoring loaded on startup.


----------



## Tommygunn (Feb 3, 2019)

Cadaveca,
Why do you think it is PSU related? It's a Corsair HX750 and I've never had this problem prior to loading on iCUE?


Gasaraki,


> That is physically not possible.



No, it's not. Every time it has shut down the power and reset buttons are non responsive, I have to cut the power at the PSU switch.


Eidairaman1,
Corsair is not being helpful and I'll have to get in touch with Asus.


The54thvoid,
My GSkill memory is not RGB.


Newtekie1,
My PSU is a standard Corsair HX750, not an 'i' model.


Hockster,
All other RGB software, i.e. Aura, is now removed. However, I do have Asus's AISuite installed for fan control. Conflict?
I've posted on Corsair's forum but I've not received much help: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=184640


Xzibit,
Are you saying add 'B_' to the end, thus: Corsair.Service.DisplayAdapterB_



The other day I also found this junk on Revo, which I'd seen before, and it turns out that, it too, is Asus Aura related, so I deleted it.





So we come to yesterday evening and out of nowhere, while watching a YT video, my computer shuts down in the now familier way. AI Suite maybe?

Tom.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2019)

You may be having some kind of unrelated hardware failure, and the icue/asus software conflict just exposed it early


----------



## Tommygunn (Feb 3, 2019)

Mussels,
Maybe, I suppose I'll just have to see what blows if that's the case.

Tom.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 3, 2019)

Looking at the event viewer screenshots there's so many errors and critical warnings it's hard to know where to even start. Disable/remove everything non Microsoft from startup and see what happens. Determining what software, if any, is causing the problems is a tedious process. The other option is throwing hardware/money at it.

Couldn't hurt to run some hard drive diagnostic software as well. Just make sure you have a current backup of anything important first.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 3, 2019)

Gasaraki said:


> That is physically not possible. The power button and reset button are tied in to the motherboard and the ATX spec. There is no software controlling that.
> 
> I agree with Corsair support. The symptoms don't look software related. However the software might have brought it out. I've built a few Ryzen systems now. Ryzen is a real bitch sometimes.



In what way is Ryzen a 'bitch'? And what exactly is a Ryzen BSOD?
I have Ryzen, iCUE and Aura, but haven't encountered this issue, so I'm curious about the Ryzen connection, if any.


----------



## Tommygunn (Feb 17, 2019)

To round this off, I have to conclude that it is solely a compatibility problem between Asus and Corsair. I removed Aura from my system and all Corsair software and so i was back to stage one. I then thought that I would load on Corsair's Link software since I had a Commander Pro on the way and surprise, surprise my comp shuts down after about 5 or 10 minutes.
What do I have on my computer that is Asus? I have AI Suite and its associated programs. I removed that and thus far I have had zero problems with Corsair's iCUE and Link.

Tom.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2019)

WIndows 10 is currently wreaking havoc for Asus mind you. Its something to do with the updates the keep releasing that borks some software. I use Aura and i have the latest version and even that doesnt work occasionally and it constantly resets my settings if i restart my PC and it does start working again.

Im also having issues installing Asus Probe III to see my fan RPMs.


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 18, 2019)

Tommygunn said:


> To round this off, I have to conclude that it is solely a compatibility problem between Asus and Corsair. I removed Aura from my system and all Corsair software and so i was back to stage one. I then thought that I would load on Corsair's Link software since I had a Commander Pro on the way and surprise, surprise my comp shuts down after about 5 or 10 minutes.
> What do I have on my computer that is Asus? I have AI Suite and its associated programs. I removed that and thus far I have had zero problems with Corsair's iCUE and Link.
> 
> Tom.



The problem is that these hardware companies are constantly absolutely terrible in making software that isn't unmitigated shit. They also do bugger all testing in regards to how their software interacts with other companies', instead they spend the budget on making flashy, cluttered, unintuitive UIs that require hardware acceleration to function (I'm looking at you, Corsair). About the only company that's managed to get this right is Logitech.


----------



## Tommygunn (Feb 18, 2019)

Assimilator,


> flashy, cluttered, unintuitive UIs



Your not wrong! The Link software is fine and is easy to use in regards to fan control but does not have RGB control for my keyboard. However, once you install iCUE all that goes out the window, as it overrides Link and I've yet to figure out how to control the fans how I want.

Tom.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2019)

I've got an asus B450-i in my secondary PC now, and having zero issues with icue

have no intention of installing the asus software after seeing what you've been through

Icue is a little strange to learn how to use, but once you get past understanding how a few oddities work, its simple enough with some fancy features (i love being able to set an RPM for the fans, instead of a %)


----------



## Hockster (Feb 18, 2019)

I've got iCue mostly figured out as well. I do have Aura installed, but it does not start automatically, I used it to set the mobo lighting then disabled the software. But yes, Link was much easier to use and has a way more intuitive interface.


----------



## Tommygunn (Mar 1, 2019)

Just to say that I have finally figured it all out, both fans and lighting, and I'm now a happy chappy.
Thanks for the contributions, fellas.

If anyone wants a screenshot of my fan setup, to help them out in understanding their own system, then give me a shout.

Tom.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2019)

Theres been some major updates to iCue in recent weeks, especially thanks to their integration for metro exodus pestering them for quick updates

So if you've still got any issues, make sure to manually check their website/forum for the latest version (3.13.94)


----------



## Forum_Posts23 (Jan 1, 2023)

It's been 3 years since the post was created but there are still issues with this at least for me. Any additional help would be great.

First and foremost my machine has been functional for over 3 years without fail until now. Here is what has been done so far.

Since 12/12/2022, I have updated all drivers to the latest versions for everything be it the Fan controller, AMD drivers, Nvidia drivers, BIOS, Armoury Crate, Corsair iCue, L-Connect3, and all software on the machine. I also purchased and replaced the power supply (Again) on 12/16/2022 to EVGA 1300 GT (1300 Watts) from the EVGA 1300 G+ (1300 Watts) and I’m still having the same problem. At this point between the warranty exchanges and new purchases, I almost have enough parts to build a new PC. I need this fixed I'm 75% blind and this machine is my only means of working since I use software for magnifying everything.

*At this point in my journey:*
Current configuration:
*CPU*: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X
*Motherboard *– ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI)
*Memory *- G.Skill Trident Z neo
F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC
DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V
64GB (4x16GB)
*GPU*: ASUS ROG-STRIX-RTX3090-O24G-WHITE
*CPU Cooler*: ASUS ROG RYUJIN II 360
*Power Supply*: EVGA Supernova 1300 GT
*Case Fans*: Lian Li SL120 Infinity (x9)
*Add-In*: Asus TPM-M R2.0 14-1 Pin TPM Module
*NVMe*: x2 Samsung 980 PRO SSD 2TB NVMe Gen 4 M.2
*SSD*: x3 Samsung 870 EVO 2TB 2.5 Inch SATA III
*Keyboard/Mouse/Headset*:
Corsair K95 RGB Platinum XT Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
Corsair Dark Core RGB Pro SE, Wireless FPS/MOBA Gaming Mouse
Corsair VIRTUOSO RGB WIRELESS XT High-Fidelity Gaming Headset

*Issue*:

For approximately 5 months my PC will hard stop for seemingly no reason at very random times without any similarities to previous crashes. Sometimes it will crash while playing a game, other times I could be in the middle of a VMWare work session, looking at an MS Word document, or even just leaving the computer completely idle with all work processes closed overnight without anything being touched. Additionally, prior to replacing motherboard, I would also periodically get a boot error indicating BIOS corruption and needing to restore using “USB Flashback”.
When this occurs:

The monitor display either freezes to the current image or goes black/blank.
There is no change in QCODE.
Typical boot from a cold state QCODE is either CPU temp or AA, which is normal. 

The DRAM LED (amber color) comes on.
At this point, there is no function from the motherboard.
Case power button whether held for up to a minute or not.
The case reset button will not work.
Onboard “Start” and “Reset/AUX” keys do not function.
All case fans still rotate and LEDs stay on as well as the GPU stays lit.

*The only way to get back to a working state is to*:
Toggle the power switch on the PSU
Use the onboard “SAFE __BOOT” or “RETRY__BUTTON” from the motherboard.

*What has been done thus far*:

Ran both Memtest86 and Windows Memory Diagnostics (both failed with errors in one way or another.)
Set UEFI back to defaults and retested with same results.
Swapped memory:
Original: G.Skill Trident Z neo
F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC
DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V
32GB (2x16GB)
**2 kits 4 sticks total


New replacement: G.Skill Trident Z neo
F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC
DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V
64GB (4x16GB)


Tested new memory and passed in default and D.O.C.P. configuration. (left in D.O.C.P.)
Still having same original issue for about a week.
Swapped GPU:
Original: ROG-STRIX-RTX2080TI-O11G-GAMING
**RMA swap to TUF-RTX3080TI-O12G-GAMING

1ST replacement: TUF-RTX3080TI-O12G-GAMING
2nd replacement: ROG-STRIX-RTX3080TI-O12G-GAMING
*New purchase

3nd replacement: ROG-STRIX-RTX3090-O24G-WHITE
*New purchase

4th MSI Gaming 1660 Super
*New purchase


Used each GPU for about 2-3 weeks before swapping to the next to no avail. The current GFPU in use is the 3090.
Rolled back UEFI BIOS to Version 2204 (2020/08/14) then back forward to Version 4201 (2022/04/29).
Swapped PSU
Original: SilverStone Technology 800W SFX-L, 80 Plus Titanium
Current: EVGA Supernova 1300 G

Still same issues
Nuked Windows 10 Pro and removed all NVMe/SSD drives except for the boot NVMe drive.
Reinstalled Windows 10 PRO (fully activated retail copy).
Reinstalled all required software.
No change system is still crashing to Amber DRAM light.
Swapped CPU Cooler:
Original: Lian Li GA-240A Galahad AIO 240
New: ASUS ROG RYUJIN II 360

There are no extension cables being used inside or outside of the computer chassis other than a surge protector.
The system still continues to randomly crash.
Replaced the motherboard via RMA to the same product that was changed 11/29/2022.
Since 12/12/2022, I have updated all drivers to the latest versions for everything be it Fan controller, AMD drivers, Nvidia drivers, BIOS, Armoury Crate, Corsair iCue, and all software on the machine. I also purchased and replaced the power supply (Again) 12/16/2022 to EVGA 1300 GT (1300 Watts) from the EVGA 1300 G+ (1300 Watts).
The most recent change made to single out the issues was to reinstall each software driver one-by-one. Everything is now working flawlessly with everything reinstalling EXCEPT *iCue. *I have tested both versions of iCue (v4.31.168 and v3.38.88 *(For Legacy Devices)*) and the same for L-Connect3 (*Current version*: v1.5.18  Posted: 12/20/2022 and *"For UNI FAN SL-INF users, please keep using"*V1.3.16.)
Just to clarify I *do not c*urrently have iCue installed period and L-Connect3 v1.3.16 is installed.

All that having been said I have not ever had issues with iCue and ASUS Aura working together and I have not had issues with L-Connect3 and ASUS Aura working together. It seems though that iCue and L-Connect3 with or without ASUS Aura consistently conflict. 
If not for a literal life need (75% blind) I wouldn't need or care if iCue was ever installed but unfortunately I need it to configure the macro keys on the K95 keyboard (which is the most important regardless of RGB) since that's first why I bought the keyboard and the macros are used to facilitate the magnifier multi-key functions. Additionally, since the Lian-Li fans are the SL-INF 3=packs I have to have the controller due to proprietary fan connections rather than direct to motherboard cables. Without L-Connect3 I can't control the fans even by passthrough. I really need someone's help to figure this out.

Thank you so so much in advance for any help. 

PS: There are no BSOD logs due to being a hard stop. I do have crash dump reports from GPU-z which is packaged into the L-Connect3 software and is used by L-Connect3 to monitor the system for fan control.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2023)

File a complaint with corsair


----------



## Forum_Posts23 (Jan 1, 2023)

eidairaman1 said:


> File a complaint with corsair


I have a new post of this same detail on the Corsair forum and the GPU vBIOS is current.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Forum_Posts23 said:


> I have a new post of this same detail on the Corsair forum and the GPU vBIOS is current.


Put a Ticket in for Corsair Warranty/technical support Department


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 1, 2023)

Give OpenRGB a try.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Veseleil said:


> Give OpenRGB a try.


This Guy suggests it.


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 1, 2023)

eidairaman1 said:


> This Guy suggests it.


FanControl and OpenRGB are both beyond awesome. A middle finger to all proprietary software bullshit.


----------



## ir_cow (Jan 1, 2023)

Ran both Memtest86 and Windows Memory Diagnostics (both failed with errors in one way or another.)
You have memory problems which is causing system problems. May want to consider a RMA. Memtest86 doesn't run in windows so it can't be a software problem.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2023)

Forum_Posts23 said:


> It's been 3 years since the post was created but there are still issues with this at least for me. Any additional help would be great.
> 
> First and foremost my machine has been functional for over 3 years without fail until now. Here is what has been done so far.
> 
> ...


You've got the common Zen2 problem of "I slapped in RAM too fast for the PC and now it crashes at low load and idle"
You never looked into what was actually supported or memory overclocking on the platform?

You *need* to raise your SoC voltage to 1.15v, possibly 1.20v
That CPU was never rated for 3600MT/s, especially not with 8 ranks of memory (four 16GB sticks)
You'll need to raise the SoC voltage, and possibly lower the clocks down to 3200 or 2667 for that stability at idle


As for the "but that cant be right, because X Y Z" that you're inevitably preparing:

1. The SoC is your memory USB and PCI-E controllers all in one. Memory controller errors lead to USB errors, USB errors lead to memory errors, etc. 
Like a high power draw USB device connected to USB ports wired directly to the CPU such as a commander pro...



ir_cow said:


> Ran both Memtest86 and Windows Memory Diagnostics (both failed with errors in one way or another.)
> You have memory problems which is causing system problems. May want to consider a RMA. Memtest86 doesn't run in windows so it can't be a software problem.


If you missed it, he's got 4x16 at 3600 on zen 2
It's infinity fabric crashing the SoC


----------



## ir_cow (Jan 2, 2023)

Mussels said:


> If you missed it, he's got 4x16 at 3600 on zen 2
> It's infinity fabric crashing the SoC


admittedly I didn't read every line. waaay to long. just skimmed and found that.

Yeah 4x 3600 on Zen2, not gonna happpen. Probably will top out at 2933.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2023)

ir_cow said:


> admittedly I didn't read every line. waaay to long. just skimmed and found that.
> 
> Yeah 4x 3600 on Zen2, not gonna happpen. Probably will top out at 2933.


3200 at most depends on what mobo maker specifies


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2023)

eidairaman1 said:


> 3200 at most depends on what mobo maker specifies


It's more about what the CPU can handle than the board these days, some boards (like my ITX one) do have their own limits, but those limits apply regardless of the CPU

We all know higher SoC will raise that limit, we just don't know how high since not many people try 8 ranks


----------



## Forum_Posts23 (Jan 2, 2023)

Mussels said:


> It's more about what the CPU can handle than the board these days, some boards (like my ITX one) do have their own limits, but those limits apply regardless of the CPU
> 
> We all know higher SoC will raise that limit, we just don't know how high since not many people try 8 ranks


Thank you for the help on this I'll give SoC a try. Honestly, though I'm confused by this since the system has worked without issues until I added the Lian Li SL Infinity fans with the L-Connect3. Literally not even a system hang. Same memory and timings just different kits I changed from 2 kits of 2x16 to an identical spec only 1 kit of 4x16 instead. The Memory is on the QVL for both G.Skill and ASUS related to the board. I do not have any extra device hubs other than the Lian Li SL Inf controller and since the only things, Corsair is the keyboard, mouse, and headset I don't see how this applies. I've been running this same setup for 3+ years without any issues until now. In fact, at this very moment I've been successfully running the system without issue for about a week so long as iCue is not installed. I know it's a really long post and I'm sorry but you don't know what you don't know. I have put a lot of money and work into this so I want to be as thorough as possible to save all parties time and frustration. I really truly appreciate the feedback.

Please do not write this off as resolved this is not yet corrected. The REAL problem here is that I *NEED* iCue. I'm 75% blind and use a software called ZoomText which uses muli-key commands such as "ALT+SHIFT+PageUp" to increase the Zoom level so I can see the screen. I bought the Corsair K95 keyboard for dedicated macro keys which I can't program without iCue. So you see I need to have L-Connect3 for the SL infinity fans due to the proprietary control and I need iCue for macro use. Otherwise, I couldn't care any less about RGB crap other than backlighting to assist in finding the keys on the keyboard.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2023)

Icue is a pain in the asss

Remember that SoC problems are related to all PCI-E, USB and memory controller issues - you can simply have connected another USB device causing the voltages to drop on the USB part of the SoC and bam, the issues start because now the rams controllers not receiving the power it should be


You can replace the Lian li software with openRGB, just untick the corsair boxes so it doesnt conflict with them






"2x16 to an identical spec only 1 kit of 4x16 instead."

That's exactly the issue. You've doubled the amount of work the memory controller has to do, and you cannot run the same clock speeds doing so. Heres my favourite images i keep on my desktop since i explain this so often.





Those "OC upto" are with voltage increases and by de-syncing the IF and memory controller which badly hurts performance

4x2 rank? Look at that, you're only "safe" for 2933, 3600 with voltage increases


----------



## ir_cow (Jan 2, 2023)

Mussels said:


> Those "OC upto" are with voltage increases and by de-syncing the IF and memory controller which badly hurts performance
> 
> 4x2 rank? Look at that, you're only "safe" for 2933, 3600 with voltage increases


I pretend Gear 2 (2:1 FCLK) doesn't exist for Ryzen (DDR4). Unless you need the memory, it really does hurt perf.


----------



## Forum_Posts23 (Jan 2, 2023)

Mussels said:


> Icue is a pain in the asss
> 
> Remember that SoC problems are related to all PCI-E, USB and memory controller issues - you can simply have connected another USB device causing the voltages to drop on the USB part of the SoC and bam, the issues start because now the rams controllers not receiving the power it should be
> 
> ...


So to fully understand and explain this last part so I can complete the new testing in one shot I'll up the SoC to 1.18 (between your recommended 1.15 and 1.2) and I'll reinstall iCue and see how things fair. 

I have had 64GB of memory since day 1. I only changed from 2 kits of 2x16 to 1 kit of 4x16.

So literally the only change was to swap fans from board-controlled PWM to the proprietary connector SL Infinity fans that require the L-Connect3 software to control the fan speed. the board knows there are fans but without the L-Connect3 software passthrough to Armoury Cate for control or using the L-Connect3 directly for fan control the fans will not change speeds. If Open RGB will control the Lian Li controller from fan speed then I'm all for it, I just require iCue from the keyboard no matter what and it was working fine before the new fans.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2023)

Forum_Posts23 said:


> So to fully understand and explain this last part so I can complete the new testing in one shot I'll up the SoC to 1.18 (between your recommended 1.15 and 1.2) and I'll reinstall iCue and see how things fair.
> 
> I have had 64GB of memory since day 1. I only changed from 2 kits of 2x16 to 1 kit of 4x16.
> 
> So literally the only change was to swap fans from board-controlled PWM to the proprietary connector SL Infinity fans that require the L-Connect3 software to control the fan speed. the board knows there are fans but without the L-Connect3 software passthrough to Armoury Cate for control or using the L-Connect3 directly for fan control the fans will not change speeds. If Open RGB will control the Lian Li controller from fan speed then I'm all for it, I just require iCue from the keyboard no matter what and it was working fine before the new fans.


Contact corsair for assistance


----------



## Forum_Posts23 (Jan 2, 2023)

after changing the SoC now I'm getting BSoD errors within 10-15 minutes of power-on and I haven't made another change of any kind.


----------



## AMF (Jan 3, 2023)

Forum_Posts23 said:


> It's been 3 years since the post was created but there are still issues with this at least for me. Any additional help would be great.
> 
> First and foremost my machine has been functional for over 3 years without fail until now. Here is what has been done so far.
> 
> ...


try changing mem timings to 16  20 20 20 38 51 mem voltage to 1.375  to check  for stability issues  swap your mem sticks in thier slots make sure they are in correct slots also try using  just 2 sticks in  dual channel slots   maybe update bios   ?  stability issues  i had same thing happen to me i updated and fixed it   load optimized defaults restart   see what happens


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 3, 2023)

Mussels said:


> I use iCue on all my various systems and dont have these issues
> 
> Some Asus boards are having problems detecting corsair RAM on the latest version, but nothing like what you're describing.
> 
> Update your BIOS and see how it goes, you likely have some other RGB software conflicting (asus aura? or wahtever they call it)



Wait....so you're actively using iCUE now? I thought you hated it? You made a whole thread about it and everything


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jan 3, 2023)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Wait....so you're actively using iCUE now? I thought you hated it? You made a whole thread about it and everything


Yea this is interesting.  I reinstalled my system not too long ago and have been contemplating if I should try the newest iCue 4 (install is twice as big as v3) or just install an older version iCue 3 I knew worked for me but uncertain if it will have issues with the newer Windows 10 21H2 or newer.  I'm deadlocked on the decision and haven't reinstalled any version.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2023)

Forum_Posts23 said:


> So to fully understand and explain this last part so I can complete the new testing in one shot I'll up the SoC to 1.18 (between your recommended 1.15 and 1.2) and I'll reinstall iCue and see how things fair.
> 
> I have had 64GB of memory since day 1. I only changed from 2 kits of 2x16 to 1 kit of 4x16.
> 
> So literally the only change was to swap fans from board-controlled PWM to the proprietary connector SL Infinity fans that require the L-Connect3 software to control the fan speed. the board knows there are fans but without the L-Connect3 software passthrough to Armoury Cate for control or using the L-Connect3 directly for fan control the fans will not change speeds. If Open RGB will control the Lian Li controller from fan speed then I'm all for it, I just require iCue from the keyboard no matter what and it was working fine before the new fans.


Armoury crate too?
Yeah these softwares do NOT play well together.
You need to ditch anything you do not 100% NEED and move to lightweight alternatives

Example: Icue may be needed for drivers for certain things, but do you need it running in the tray? If not, disable auto start with windows


F off armoury crate and lian lis software, and go through the nightmare of actually removing it - you need debloating tools and manually disabling services and deleting hidden files they leave behind.

When they're gone, use third party programs like openRGB and FanControl, disabling support for corsair things still ran by icue to prevent issues
The key to these programs is they're set and forget, you can have them run the settings you want and then quit them - openRGB has a "load X profile on exit" option that is amazing for this very purpose


Get rid of the software conflicts and wasted resources, and your PC is going to run a whole lot better



Forum_Posts23 said:


> after changing the SoC now I'm getting BSoD errors within 10-15 minutes of power-on and I haven't made another change of any kind.


You did jump right up to high voltages, you should start at 1.10v and then 1.125v, 1.15v etc
higher isnt always more stable

Can you post Zentimings screenshots of what it looks like?


----------



## Forum_Posts23 (Jan 3, 2023)

Mussels said:


> Armoury crate too?
> Yeah these softwares do NOT play well together.
> You need to ditch anything you do not 100% NEED and move to lightweight alternatives
> 
> ...


I'm already down to bear necessities as far as I can tell. This is not a gaming rig. Yes, I occasionally play something from time to time but this is mainly a lab machine running VMWare with servers and multiple machines running 85% of its active time. Sure I have enthusiast parts and whatnot but they have a purpose.

Yes, I can nuke Armoury Crate (AC) but I get my screen readout from it on the ASUS ROG RYUJIN II 360 display.
iCue is actively needed for keyboard macro buttons to function. 
As I've said though the fans will not register PWM control without L-Connect3 (LC), I know this because before I ever installed AC I had FanControl (FC), and not only did it not find the Lian Li Hub plugged into the CPU Fan header but it only found 2 out of 3 fans on the GPU. So I left it installed and installed AC. Still no luck with FC, so here I am with AC and LC installed. Still doesn't resolve the iCue issue but we're working on it. 

I didn't crank the SoC exactly as stated. I actually set it to 1.08v (+.12v) so that it could flex.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2023)

You're likely going to have a real bad time with armoury crate and icue together, definitely look into alternate ways to run that display


Keep working on the SoC voltage, and if it gets too high that it's unsafe (1.2v+) or causing too much CPU heat, then lower the DRAM frequency and IF clocks instead


----------



## Forum_Posts23 (Jan 4, 2023)

Mussels said:


> You're likely going to have a real bad time with armoury crate and icue together, definitely look into alternate ways to run that display
> 
> 
> Keep working on the SoC voltage, and if it gets too high that it's unsafe (1.2v+) or causing too much CPU heat, then lower the DRAM frequency and IF clocks instead


I really don't want to count chickens before they hatch but looks like for now at least I'm stable. I have the SoC voltage set to 1.19375v and have found that my keyboard does have hardware-driven storage so I was able to set the corsair iCue functions with profiles, then nuked iCue. Fingers crossed. Although the SoC may have helped, I'm of the mind at this point it's LC3 that's the real problem here. I ran Windows Driver Verifier for about 10 hours today and more than once I hit IRQL less than and overrun buffers. 

It would seem that anything monitoring hardware other than the LC3's GPU-Z version causes the system to crap itself. At least for me. 

I'll share dumps if you care to review them, I'm still not the best at reading them.

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 10.0.25200.1003 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
*** wait with pending attach
************* Path validation summary **************
Response Time (ms) Location
Deferred srv*
Symbol search path is: srv*
Executable search path is:
ModLoad: 00007ff6`595b0000 00007ff6`595f6000 C:\Users\garyw\AppData\Local\Programs\L-Connect 3\resources\gpuz.exe
ModLoad: 00007ffd`29f50000 00007ffd`2a148000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`299b0000 00007ffd`29a6f000 C:\Windows\System32\KERNEL32.DLL
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27bc0000 00007ffd`27e92000 C:\Windows\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffc`bf8f0000 00007ffc`bfc75000 C:\Users\garyw\AppData\Local\Programs\L-Connect 3\resources\GPU-Z64.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`28200000 00007ffd`282ae000 C:\Windows\System32\ADVAPI32.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`28c50000 00007ffd`28cee000 C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`28d50000 00007ffd`28dec000 C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`28df0000 00007ffd`28f15000 C:\Windows\System32\RPCRT4.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27610000 00007ffd`27766000 C:\Windows\System32\CRYPT32.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27ac0000 00007ffd`27bc0000 C:\Windows\System32\ucrtbase.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`29140000 00007ffd`2916b000 C:\Windows\System32\GDI32.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27940000 00007ffd`27962000 C:\Windows\System32\win32u.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`22c90000 00007ffd`22ef3000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\d3d11.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27830000 00007ffd`2793f000 C:\Windows\System32\gdi32full.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`25ed0000 00007ffd`25fc3000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\dxgi.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27970000 00007ffd`27a0d000 C:\Windows\System32\msvcp_win.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`1db50000 00007ffd`1dd1e000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\d3d9.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27f70000 00007ffd`28111000 C:\Windows\System32\USER32.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`29360000 00007ffd`2948a000 C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`29490000 00007ffd`297e5000 C:\Windows\System32\combase.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`254f0000 00007ffd`25502000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\kernel.appcore.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`29290000 00007ffd`2935d000 C:\Windows\System32\OLEAUT32.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`29a70000 00007ffd`29ed8000 C:\Windows\System32\SETUPAPI.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27770000 00007ffd`277be000 C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`256f0000 00007ffd`25e82000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\windows.storage.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27f30000 00007ffd`27f57000 C:\Windows\System32\bcrypt.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`25200000 00007ffd`2522f000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\dwmapi.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`1b2f0000 00007ffd`1b356000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\OLEACC.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`283b0000 00007ffd`28af4000 C:\Windows\System32\SHELL32.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`28f20000 00007ffd`28f75000 C:\Windows\System32\SHLWAPI.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`277c0000 00007ffd`27829000 C:\Windows\System32\WINTRUST.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27070000 00007ffd`270a0000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\Wldp.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`204f0000 00007ffd`204fa000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\VERSION.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`1e8e0000 00007ffd`1e907000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WINMM.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`1b360000 00007ffd`1b3f8000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WINSPOOL.DRV
ModLoad: 00007ffd`290a0000 00007ffd`290d2000 C:\Windows\System32\IMM32.DLL
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27200000 00007ffd`27212000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\MSASN1.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`1b400000 00007ffd`1b69a000 C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.19041.1110_none_60b5254171f9507e\Comctl32.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`0e010000 00007ffd`0e053000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\feclient.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`21e90000 00007ffd`22141000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\iertutil.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`28ff0000 00007ffd`2909d000 C:\Windows\System32\shcore.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`273c0000 00007ffd`273ec000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DEVOBJ.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`19d60000 00007ffd`1a4cf000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\nvapi64.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`1ff10000 00007ffd`1ff41000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\cryptnet.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`1fc70000 00007ffd`1fdb8000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\drvstore.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`26fc0000 00007ffd`26fcc000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\cryptbase.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`28390000 00007ffd`283ad000 C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`26fd0000 00007ffd`26fe8000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\CRYPTSP.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`26680000 00007ffd`266b4000 C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`27ea0000 00007ffd`27f22000 C:\Windows\System32\bcryptPrimitives.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`24f80000 00007ffd`2501e000 C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
ModLoad: 00007ffd`1e860000 00007ffd`1e89b000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\dxcore.dll
(5f8c.5f90): Security check failure or stack buffer overrun - code c0000409 (!!! second chance !!!)


----------



## Mussels (Saturday at 5:24 AM)

Forum_Posts23 said:


> IRQL less than and overrun buffers.


IRQL errors are usually plain memory errors - too high clocked or too high timings, as opposed to the WHEA errors from the memory controller


----------



## eidairaman1 (Saturday at 5:25 AM)

Mussels said:


> IRQL errors are usually plain memory errors - too high clocked or too high timings, as opposed to the WHEA errors from the memory controller


Sounds to me there is more problems than just the software


----------



## Forum_Posts23 (Saturday at 6:45 PM)

I think I'll make this my final message, I hope!!!

Since Wed 1/3/23 (Happy New Year!), I can happily report after making the SoC changes, a Windows rollback, and reinstalling AC, LC3, and even iCUE I have not had any stability issues as of yet. LC3 has a newer version as of 1/4/23 which I believe is a considerable credit to the success just as much as anything else since it no longer relies on GPU-Z from what I can tell anyway. 

Thank you all for your thoughts and help with this critical issue.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Monday at 10:58 PM)

Mussels said:


> IRQL errors are usually plain memory errors - too high clocked or too high timings, as opposed to the WHEA errors from the memory controller


0x0000000a is likely not enough Vcore/core frequency too high. You may get that error during a Linpack failure. That error code is to me, often the meme of losing the CPU core lottery/bronze CPU sample.

I got that on a super-dud Pentium E2180.

You won't always get a WHEA for unstable core and you may get an application access-violation error report instead.


----------

